# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  شبیه سازهای سیستم عامل

## iman_n21

من مشغول خوندن سیستم عاملم و نیاز به یک چنتا شبیه ساز دارم که فکر کنم اپن سورسن ( واسه پروژه هاش )
اگه میشه کمکم کنید

1- NACHOS
2- OSP
3- BACI

و واسه پروژه برنامه نویسیش هم *Concurrent PASCAL* میخوام

 :بوس:  مرسی

----------


## Mamdos

خب توی وب دنبالشون گشتید؟

اگر توضیح بیشتر درباره‌ی کارتون بدهید خیلی بهتر است.

----------


## netspc

فکر کنم میتونی از
vmware ویا virtual pc هم استفاده کنی ولی open source نیستند

----------


## anubis_ir

http://www.google.com/search?q=QEMU

----------


## akbari nasir

سلام من یک پروژه معمولی برای شبیه سازی درس شبیه سازی مهندسی کامپیوتر می خوام.ممنون

----------


## akbari nasir

سلام من یک پروژه معمولی  شبیه سازی 
برای  درس شبیه سازی مهندسی کامپیوتر می خوام.ممنون

----------


## tamanna1992

سلام، من برای درس سیستم عامل یک سری اطلاعات در قالب تحقیق درباره ی سیستم عامل nachos میخام، و متاسفانه تو وب هم گشتم فارسی چیز خوبی نیست و وقت ترجمه هم ندارم، کسی مطلبی داره؟! ممنون میشم.

----------

